# Looking for manzanita wood



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

hi everybody
I'm looking for smaller manzanita wood for my 20G. Any idea who has some nice smaller ones? I went to Aquarium west downtown and Roger's but no luck. I'm thinking something like this:
thank you


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

PM April from Aprils Aquarium, she a sponsor here who brings in alot of this stuff.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Found an awesome piece at April's aquarium. Thanx Luke78 for the tip and thank you April!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

No problem , come to think about it i may need a another piece myself.



roadrunner said:


> Found an awesome piece at April's aquarium. Thanx Luke78 for the tip and thank you April!


----------

